# Problema installazione kde RISOLTO

## maripoli

Rieccomi alla carica  :Wink: 

[quote]configure: error:

you need to install kdelibs first.

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.5-r1/work/libkdepim-3.5.5/config.log

!!! ERROR: kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.5-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4924:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called kde-meta_src_compile

  kde-meta.eclass, line 380:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable$

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.5-r1/temp/build.log'. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> questo è capitato perxhè (da come ho capito) non avevo inserito nel /etc/make.conf la USE=opengl
> 
> da qui ho subito rimediato inoltre ho lanciato
> ...

 Last edited by maripoli on Fri Apr 27, 2007 3:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Elbryan

beh .. in pratica le kdelibs devono essere compilate utilizzando la stessa versione e compilatore delle Qt..

Quindi se te modifichi una flag use a Qt devi obbligatoriamente riemergere kdelibs..

```

emerge -1 kdelibs

```

e poi continua come hai fatto.. in teoria si sistema tutto ^^

----------

## maripoli

tks l'opzione -l è importante???

cmq grazie per il supporto e se devo essere sincero ho imparato + in una settimana usando gentoo che in un anno con ubuntu

(mi affascina sempre più)

----------

## Elbryan

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> tks l'opzione -l è importante???
> 
> cmq grazie per il supporto e se devo essere sincero ho imparato + in una settimana usando gentoo che in un anno con ubuntu
> 
> (mi affascina sempre più)

 

non è -l bensì -1 (uno il numero).

-1 sta per oneshot.

In pratica quando emergi un pacchetto, esso viene inserito in un file chiamato world.. ciò significa che quando te tenterai di aggiornare il sistema verrà controllato questo file world..

Se te emergi pacchetto A che come dipendenza ha pacchetto B nel world troverai B dipendenza di A.

Se però riemergi B nel world ti ritrovi A, B dipendenza di A e B.

In pratica appesantisci il file world e rischi ridondanze anche potenzialmente dannose al sistema.

L'opzione one-shot serve solo per dire "non aggiornare il file world" e si consiglia di usare quando il pacchetto è già stato emerso una volta..

Spero di non aver cannato la spiegazione  :Razz: 

----------

## maripoli

ok finito il tutto ma quando lancio

```
startx
```

mi da il seguente errore

```
xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): no server "X" in PATH

Use the -- option, or make sure that /usr/bin is in your path and that "X" is a program or a link to the right type of server for your display.

Possible server names include:

     Xorg          X.Org displays
```

ho visto in /usr/bin e non c'è ne il file X ne Xorg

cosa fo????? nella guida dice di lanciare dei comandi per impostare il tutto ma non li accetta  :Shocked: 

il mio make.conf è il seguente

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built$

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/$

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr opengl apache2 mysql php pam ssl xml $

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

#VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

VIDEO_CARDS="r128"

```

----------

## Scen

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Togli IMMEDIATAMENTE quel

```

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" 

```

da /etc/make.conf. Perdona l'irruenza ma.... dove/da chi ti è stato detto di inserirlo?

Comunque mi pare di vedere tu stia facendo un pò di confusione nell'installazione/configurazione del tuo sistema.

Ti consiglio di effettuare questi passaggi (mi pare di averteli già detti in un altro topic):

Verifica installazione/funzionamento server X (se è tutto ok, passare al punto 2)

Verifica installazione/funzionamento ambiente grafico (nel tuo caso KDE)

N.B. Consulta le relative guide

----------

## maripoli

ecco fatto vi parlo da konqueror

facevo un po di confusione,  infatti va installato anche xorg-x11 (credevo che kde lo faceva in auto)

ora incomincio a personalizzarlo un po'

 inutile dire la soddisfazione  che ho provato  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> da /etc/make.conf. Perdona l'irruenza ma.... dove/da chi ti è stato detto di inserirlo?

 

l'ho fatto perche' mi chiedeva sempre di dover aggiornare dei files (ancora non mi sono chiari alcuni comandi per gli aggiornamenti)

tks ancora per il supporto

ps: come fo a settarlo in ita????  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Qui ci sta bene un bel R.T.F.M. (ovviamente detto in tono scherzoso  :Wink:  )

----------

## maripoli

 :Smile:   lo sto facendo ma non è cosi' semplice entrare in una mentalità nuova

----------

## Onip

Quando un programma viene aggiornato e cambia dei file sotto /etc (o altre dir protette) i nuovi file di configurazione vengono messi in una specie di limbo (è sabato mattina...) da cui li puoi togliere utilizzando uno tra i seguenti

```
# etc-update

# dispatch-conf
```

Operazione da fare, ovviamente, con moltissima attenzione, ma che è assolutamente necessaria.

Così come hai fatto tu potrebbe capitare che qualche programma ti cambi le impostazioni che tu gli hai dato (che so apache o samba ad esempio) ogni volta che lo reinstalli.

----------

